# Questions from non-resident deer hunter



## amr40509 (Oct 23, 2007)

I've been reading though this site and am amazed at how friendly/informative the folks here are. 

I sent the below request to your DNR about 2.5 weeks ago and haven't heard anything back.

I am a Kentucky resident who as been invited to hunt deer in Michigan,
on private land in an area South of the rifle line, during the weekend
of November 16-18th. 

I am an experienced hunter, but have never hunted in your state. 

What licensing requirements apply to me and what licenses do I need to
acquire? I think I know, but want to be sure I'm in compliance. 

Two of us will be coming up and have found some information regarding
firearms requirements. 

My hunting buddy will be hunting with shotgun slugs. I wish to use my
handgun (44mag with scope). I have a valid Kentucky CCDW (concealed
carry deadly weapons) permit which I believe will make it legal for me to
use my handgun. Does it sound like we will be in compliance on this? 

What are the restrictions regarding antlered/ antler-less deer? 
Personally here in Kentucky I generally opt to take 1 antler-less deer only,
as I am a meat hunter, not a trophy hunter. It looks like I'm limited to bucks though, is this right? 

If I should happen to fill my tag before my friends, would it be legal
for me to be in the woods to assist them? Could I carry a handgun?

Thank you for my non-resident questions, I look forward to hunting in
your state.

-----

NOT from my email to them, but just out of curiosity how is the hunting around Hastings? What is the terrain like? 

I am a friend of the primary guest, so I havent really had the opportunity to ask about the area too much. 

I'm used to hunting the deep woods in Kentucky most of the time, and have spent some time hunting our corn fields too (w/ my flat shooting rifle though, not a handgun). I am also new to big game hunting w/ a handgun (have shot in contests for years, and small game hunted w/ a pistol for years also, but have always used a rifle for deer).


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

amr40509 said:


> I've been reading though this site and am amazed at how friendly/informative the folks here are.
> 
> I sent the below request to your DNR about 2.5 weeks ago and haven't heard anything back.
> 
> ...


I will help you a bit. 

If you fill your tag before your friend. Yes you can assist your friend in the woods. But only as a guide and you can not have a firearm in your possession. That is unless your hunting small game while assisting your friend. But in order to do that you will need a valid non-resident small game license. Also you would not be able to have in your posession any slugs or buck shot. 


Restrictions on deer is 1 antlered deer with 4 points or more on one side. 
Private land Anterless Deer Tag is 100.00 numbers are limited as well and have to be purchased over the counter. 
Non-resident Deer tag for Gun season is 138.00 limit 1 per person. 
Non-resident Small game is 69.00 or you can get a permit that is valid for 3 days for 30.00

As for the Pistol questions I will leave that to Boehr or someone that knows more about that.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Here are the firearm regs for the shotgun zone. Also you can purchase a non residant combo tag for $276.00, this will allow you to take two bucks, one will have to have four points on one side. You can puchase a firearm tag for $138.00 that will allow you to take one Buck of any legal size, (which is an antler of 3" or greater). I'm not completly sure on anterless tags, I know non residents can purchase them, but you will have to check out the requirements for the area you will be hunting. Any other info you need you can go to the dnr website:www.michigan.gov/dnr and look up under hunting rules and regulations.


All Firearm Deer Seasons-Shotgun Zone (See page 7)​In the shotgun zone, all hunters afield from Nov. 15-30, and all deer hunters
in this zone during other deer seasons, must abide by the following firearm
restrictions or use a bow and arrow. Crossbows are legal to use by a person 12
years of age or older during the Nov. 15-30 firearm deer season. Legal firearms
are as follows:​o​A shotgun may have a smooth or rifled barrel and may be of any gauge.​
o​A muzzleloading rifle or black powder handgun must be loaded with black
powder or a commercially manufactured black powder substitute.​
o​A conventional (smokeless powder) handgun must be .35 caliber or larger
and loaded with straight-walled cartridges and may be single- or multipleshot
but cannot exceed a maximum capacity of nine rounds in the barrel and
magazine combined.​
*Exception:​*​See Muzzleloading Deer Seasons for restrictions during this season. From
Nov. 15-30, .22 caliber or smaller rimfire rifles and handguns may be used to kill
raccoon while hunting raccoons with dogs between the hours of 7 p.m. and 6 a.m.​


----------



## amr40509 (Oct 23, 2007)

I think I'll be going with the $138 tag for bucks only -- here in KY we are over-run with deer, so no point in investing TOO much in this hunt. I can fill the freezer here w/o any problem. 

Sounds like I'm good to go w/ my S&W 629 Classic in 44 mag w/ optics as it holds 6 rounds (less then 9) and is a larger caliber straight walled shell. 

SO how is the hunting down around Hastings? Anything I should expect (as in should I bring my skinning knife, or a deck of cards??)

Sounds like avg. temps are about 45-30F that time of year -- that about right?


----------



## amr40509 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm moving that last question about the hunting to the general deer hunting forum -- as it's not really about law anymore ;-)


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

spiritofthewild_06 said:


> Here are the firearm regs for the shotgun zone. Also you can purchase a non residant combo tag for $276.00, this will allow you to take two bucks, one will have to have four points on one side. You can puchase a firearm tag for $138.00 *that will allow you to take one Buck of any legal size, (which is an antler of 1" or greater)*. Any other info you need you can go to the dnr website:www.michigan.gov/dnr and look up under hunting rules and regulations.
> 
> 
> All Firearm Deer Seasons-Shotgun Zone (See page 7)​In the shotgun zone, all hunters afield from Nov. 15-30, and all deer hunters
> ...


White-tailed Deer
Antlered deer means a deer having at least one antler that extends three inches
or more above the skull.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Pages_from_2007_Mi_Hunt_Guide_pg20-23_204862_7.pdf

Here's the guide in PDF form:
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10371_14724-173411--,00.html


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

notmuchtime said:


> White-tailed Deer
> Antlered deer means a deer having at least one antler that extends three inches
> or more above the skull.
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Pages_from_2007_Mi_Hunt_Guide_pg20-23_204862_7.pdf
> ...


hit the wrong button... my bad, I fixed it.


----------



## TJO (Dec 30, 2004)

AMR, just so you know you cannot hunt small game during the Mich gun deer season so if your tag is filled you can only go and sit or walk in the woods. All small game is closed during that time.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

TJO said:


> AMR, just so you know you cannot hunt small game during the Mich gun deer season so if your tag is filled you can only go and sit or walk in the woods. All small game is closed during that time.


Sorry but you are wrong. Small game season still goes on during firearm deer season. Rabbit and squirrel for two examples, among others.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

If you hold a CPL in your home state of KY, it is honored here in MI. You also are subject to our laws. For more on that, browse this link, esp the FAQ section and pistol free areas:

http://www.michigan.gov/msp/1,1607,7-123-1591_3503_4654---,00.html

Also, since handgun regulations are not hunting regulations, you may still carry your handgun even if you tag a deer before your buddy due to Michigan reciprocating your KY CPL, permitting you to carry where legal (correct me Boehr if there's a DNR regulation stating otherwise). 

Hastings area has a lot of deer and is pretty much flat farmland. You shouldn't have too many problems tagging a deer, esp on private property.

Some other links you should find useful:

Michigan AG - CPL Reciprocation

Michigan DNR - Whitetail Deer Info


----------



## TJO (Dec 30, 2004)

Now maybe I'm wrong as you said but does it make sense that the state would allow rabbit hunters with dogs or any other hunters in the woods during the 15 day firearm deer season? I could see it now dogs running rabbits while deer hunters are sitting waiting on deer not to bright IMO.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

TJO said:


> Now maybe I'm wrong as you said but does it make sense that the state would allow rabbit hunters with dogs or any other hunters in the woods during the 15 day firearm deer season? I could see it now dogs running rabbits while deer hunters are sitting waiting on deer not to bright IMO.


Sorry but it is legal to hunt small game during deer season.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Coyote is closed in Zone 1 & 2 but the rest of small game is open.


----------



## TJO (Dec 30, 2004)

Yep was always under the impression that all closed during the 15 day season my mistake maybe it use to be that way don't know.


----------



## amr40509 (Oct 23, 2007)

That is some very good info -- thank you!

Humm...so if it's legal to carry a handgun when NOT deer hunting...would it make sense for me to drop back to something like a 38snub so that it would be clear that I am NOT deer hunting?

That flat farmland part will be interesting....I am not willing to take a shot out side of 100yrd with my 44mag, actually limiting myself to 75 in case I missjudge the distance. I guess I could take my muzzleloader and go to 150-175 yds...but at the end of the day I'll just see what kind of set up I can work up to get them close. Here in KY I've taken them as close as 10 yards and as far as a "paced off" 317yards.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

amr40509 said:


> Humm...so if it's legal to carry a handgun when NOT deer hunting...would it make sense for me to drop back to something like a 38snub so that it would be clear that I am NOT deer hunting?


Just so there is no confusion. A .38 snub, by law, is legal to hunt deer with too. If you are carrying any handgun concealed, you MUST have a concealed weapons permit issued from you state of residency. If you are carrying a handgun to hunt with (during firearm deer season) concealed or not, you must possess an unused kill tag. If you are carrying a concealed handgun that will positively NOT be used to hunt with with a concealed weapons permit then you can do so anytime while hunting any type of game. If you were to be carrying the .38 snub without a unused kill tag and without a concealed weapons permit during firearm deer season while small game hunting you would be in violation of the hunting laws. If you were carrying a .38 snub (or any type of handgun) concealed with a permit and you happened to use it to try to shoot a rabbit and didn't have an unused kill tag you again would be in violation of the hunting laws.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Just be sure to consult the guide if you plan to small game hunt.

As examples:

Grouse and quail are closed.

Pheasant is over by that time, woodcock as well....

BTW wide variations can occur in temps. I have seen them range from -6 to 75 so prepare based on the forecast.


----------



## amr40509 (Oct 23, 2007)

I think I'll leave the small game alone and try for a decent buck w/ my handgun. 

Regarding the weather, I figure I'll just wait until the forecast is only a few days out and pack accordingly. I would love an excuse to buy some new boots this year, but unless there is snow on the ground I probably wont. 

Best of luck to you all this year. 

Thanks for all of the info.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Also, you need to remember for a Non-resident to hunt with a handgun in Michigan, the Non-resident MUST have a concealed permit from his state of Residency. I went thru this a couple of years ago, and Ray was a big help on getting me in the right track. And your state has to have reciprocity with Michigan also. If ya'll got questions, I have all the regs pertaining to this saved. Les


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Violator22 said:


> Also, you need to remember for a Non-resident to hunt with a handgun in Michigan, the Non-resident MUST have a concealed permit from his state of Residency. I went thru this a couple of years ago, and Ray was a big help on getting me in the right track. And your state has to have reciprocity with Michigan also. If ya'll got questions, I have all the regs pertaining to this saved. Les


Excellent point, I forgot about that.


----------

